# Amplificador clase D para Woofer ultra-eficiente para coche



## alexcesarpalma (Dic 23, 2012)

hola que tal a todos los foreros, quería compartir un esquema de un amplificador que personalmente me impresionó la potencia que entregaba por su tamaño,peso, medidas, complejidad (de la etapa amplificadora) etc... además de que igualmente el audio era realmente impresionante, y por experiencia propia, todo el tiempo que estuvo tocando a un volumen considerable y con una carga de 1ohm no calentó absolutamente NADA, así como lo leen, NADA, para ser honesto me dejó perplejo , es uno de los mejores amplificadores que he visto en TODA mi vida, es enfocado a graves para coche,
me gustaría que me dieran la opinión de este amplificador, de verdad que es una verdadera joya en ingeniería, ya que mi simuladór no da para poderlo simular , pero espero pronto poder hacerlo saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 23, 2012)

Excelente hermano una consulta que PCB usaste o lo armaste en galleta
PD: FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO


----------



## kitt2000 (Dic 24, 2012)

P...p...pero como....
cuanto tardaste en montarlo? Parece super laborioso, pero segun comentas, puede ser muy util no solo para coches, sino para cualquier cosa que pueda disponer de 12VDC


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Dic 24, 2012)

solo monté el amplificador simplificado que puse ahí, no todo jejeje , y de verdad que es una bestia  , igualmente escuché el amplificador hecho de fábrica por SONY y de verdad que es una mega BESTIA, más adelante experimentaré más con el para montarlo mejor, saludos


----------



## yuccez (Dic 26, 2012)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> solo monté el amplificador simplificado que puse ahí, no todo jejeje , y de verdad que es una bestia  , igualmente escuché el amplificador hecho de fábrica por SONY y de verdad que es una mega BESTIA, más adelante experimentaré más con el para montarlo mejor, saludos



ahora que tengo tiempo le voy a hechar la mano, un favor alex, me podrias asesorar para armar una fuente smps??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Dic 26, 2012)

yuccez dijo:


> ahora que tengo tiempo le voy a hechar la mano, un favor alex, me podrias asesorar para armar una fuente smps??



hola que tal n_n, ya postee una fuente en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-d-100w-800w-mas-2-mosfets-pcb-bonus-87073/ 
(bastante eficiente por cierto y compacta  ) o como posteó DOSMETROS, aquí tienes todo un foro de opciones  ,saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/


----------



## endryc1 (Dic 4, 2014)

pudieras subir el pcb? gracias


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 2, 2021)

Pregunta algo ignorante, pero ¿de cuantos watts debe soportar la fuente de poder? porque según veo hay 2 voltajes, de 15 voltios, 12 voltios y simétrica de +/- 62Voltios


----------

